# How to make money for people who cant get a job.



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

Note: this is completely uncuberelated. I made this for the cubers who cant get a job. If this is too off-topic just have a mod delete it, im not trying to spam but give new opportunities to young cubers like me.

If you are like me and you cant get a job due to age. Then you can try this site http://www.lockerz.com/ But the only problem is that this site is completely invite only, so i will be happy to invite you all. just send me a pm with your email in it and i will do my best to invite as fast as possible. 

Instructions: This is not a site like CubeLagoon, or PrizeRebel or any of that crap. You dont have to fill out dumb surveys or anything, you just fill out a poll everyday. it is very easy. On the first day I made 32 PTZ (Which is equal to 32 USD) plus the prizes are cheap and affordable, and eveyday you login you get 2 PTZ, and every time you fill out the daily survey you get 2 PTZ, so it was very,very easy. Rememb er if you want an invite just PM me and ill invite you ASAP.


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you may, I have an invite? PM'd you my email address


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

@gmail.com or what zero knight


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

I sent you a pm. Thanks so much, and this site is totally legit, right? (I ehar it's run by amazon.com)


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

yes it is legit, but all must be warned the invite might take 12 hours to be sent, the Lockerz servers are packed


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

okay thank you!!!!! but do you need like a paypal or something?


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

no you earn points and they send you prizes


----------



## cardsNcubes (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks man. This sounds awesome. I was just wondering if you could post some of the prizes. Like some that are cheap and the some of the ones that are more PTZ.


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

Well the most expensive is the macbook for 1000 PTZ, but most prizes r under 61PTZ, but im going for the Flip Video Ultra HD Camera for cubing stuff and its 280 PTZ


----------



## joep109 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this also for people outside US?


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

I THINK SO


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 14, 2009)

This sounds amazing. Thank you so much!


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

I will also Invite anyone. Just Pm me.


----------



## Jai (Aug 14, 2009)

Do points show up instantly, or do they take time? I got points from the game you play when you first sign up, as well as responding to today's question, but my PTZ still show as 0.


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

Jai said:


> Do points show up instantly, or do they take time? I got points from the game you play when you first sign up, as well as responding to today's question, but my PTZ still show as 0.



It may take a while. I however usually get mine right away.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

wait, do you have to be like... a teenager or something to use this site?


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> wait, do you have to be like... a teenager or something to use this site?



13 or older. You can fake you age though. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

lol it's fine, i was worried about being TOO old...


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> lol it's fine, i was worried about being TOO old...



lol! nope there's no age limit, just a minimum.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 14, 2009)

Why are all the prizes "Fresh Out"?

Also, I'd be more than happy to invite anyone.


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Why are all the prizes "Fresh Out"?
> 
> Also, I'd be more than happy to invite anyone.



It seems like were jacking skarian's thread.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Why are all the prizes "Fresh Out"?
> 
> Also, I'd be more than happy to invite anyone.



it might be like here in the uk we have "cokezone" i believe they have a similar thing in the US. basically they have all these awesome prizes but only a certain amount that they release at random times so you can only claim them if you are lucky enough to stumble across them after they've been released. i was lucky enough to get an xbox 360 60gb from coke zone though! i did have to be glued to the computer for a week, but i guess it was worth it


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

Logan said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Why are all the prizes "Fresh Out"?
> ...



Its all good man


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 14, 2009)

lol...

Meh, I don't have a cell phone

Do they actually call/text you if you don't forget your login info?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

how do you do anything?

and the one time i wish my comp would slooooooooow down it sped right through the loading process...


----------



## dudemanpp (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd love an invite if you'll PM me


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahah heres an idea everyone make like 20 dif emails then sign them up for lockerz xD you get 40 points then do it again and get 80 because you have double points so then you have 120 0.0


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 14, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> hahah heres an idea everyone make like 20 dif emails then sign them up for lockerz xD you get 40 points then do it again and get 80 because you have double points so then you have 120 0.0



..............That's not the point. You'd also get banned for that.


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

exactly, jms gears dont do that, then this site will shut donw , and you will ruin it for everyone


----------



## cardsNcubes (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey just wondering, but how many points do you guys have? Also, did you guys see how fast all the stuff sold out? it took like 3 minutes.....


----------



## CubingDuck (Aug 14, 2009)

can u invite me please.
thanks


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 14, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> Hey just wondering, but how many points do you guys have? Also, did you guys see how fast all the stuff sold out? it took like 3 minutes.....



I have 33 PTZ. They're not sold out. The site is pretty new (3 weeks) and they are just adding/updating prizes.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

i got a lot of points in that first game thing. 40! sweet.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

calm down i was kidding.


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay, I sent my email to skarian. And to the the members who are signed up: Do I just go to the get invited button, and then type in the info, and you'll send me the invitation code, which I type in? Or what?


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 14, 2009)

You have to wait for an e-mail to show up in your inbox. Allow 12 hours at least.


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

i have 50 ptz


----------



## Rikane (Aug 14, 2009)

Too bad we're actually not making money, but looking for refferals?
I feel a little bit ripped off and a little annoyed at that.


----------



## joep109 (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys, I just got the invite, but what am I supposed to fill in at Zip code when Im not from the usa?


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

sorry man im not too sure, maybe you need to wait a few weeks for the public release


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

Rikane said:


> Too bad we're actually not making money, but looking for refferals?
> I feel a little bit ripped off and a little annoyed at that.



your not ripped off, for signing in every day you make 2 bucks!!
and for voting in the daily poll you get another two bucks!!
plus that game was really cool too. you get atleast 30 off of that, also the reason for the site not having any prizes, is cause they r updating there site


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 14, 2009)

I will also help with signing people up  (so pm me your email address)


----------



## iamwilliam (Aug 14, 2009)

sent pm
did anybody invite me?


----------



## vrumanuk (Aug 14, 2009)

Sent you a pm skarian.


----------



## iamwilliam (Aug 14, 2009)

cool just got the invite 
but the website runs kinda slow
has any of you experienced this?


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> I will also help with signing people up  (so pm me your email address)



regisiew dont do that this was my idea dont steal all cubers who want invites pm me not regisiew


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 14, 2009)

skarian said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > I will also help with signing people up  (so pm me your email address)
> ...



Skarian, just sent you a pm...thanks


----------



## skarian (Aug 14, 2009)

guys the site is slowing down, its probably just a temporary glitch, continue to send pms, will invite asap


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 14, 2009)

So can I join up with a UK Postcode or not?


----------



## iamwilliam (Aug 14, 2009)

oh cool i thought it was just me
i already got like 35 points for playing a game
thanks skarian
and how do you do the dailies the question is like whats your favorite song lyric
can i just put some random thing in?


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm on the sign up page and I just finished typing in my details. When I click Sign up it doesn't actually do anything, there appears to be nothing trying to load...

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

Bleh!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok so how do you get to the daileys and games?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 15, 2009)

[email protected] 

Can I have an evite thanks!


----------



## skarian (Aug 15, 2009)

i will paul its just that the server is messing up, and well, i cant add right now, could you please send me a pm so i remember you,


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 15, 2009)

it seems that joining with a uk postcode is cool, i did it a few hours ago, and it's fine


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 15, 2009)

http://lockerzinvitations.webs.com/getinvited.htm


----------



## Kubinator97 (Aug 15, 2009)

How come when i go to lockerz.com it sais something about scalr


----------



## elcarc (Aug 15, 2009)

umm, how about just fire up the ol' lawn mower and find some lawns to mow. i can make up to 120 dollars a week if i go out every day and mow


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 15, 2009)

elcarc said:


> umm, how about just fire up the ol' lawn mower and find some lawns to mow. i can make up to 120 dollars a week if i go out every day and mow



too lazy. And anyway, people in my neighborhood don't trust me much...


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 15, 2009)

elcarc said:


> umm, how about just fire up the ol' lawn mower and find some lawns to mow. i can make up to 120 dollars a week if i go out every day and mow



He has a point. I did this last summer with my girlfriend. We priced it a $17 (most paid us $20) a lawn, and pretty much got our entire community to agree. I had a total of 152 clients, and paid for my entire 1st year of education a Colorado School of Mines...definitely worth looking in to.


----------



## skarian (Aug 15, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> I will also help with signing people up  (so pm me your email address)



ok guys the site is working and I sent everone who asked for an invite, an invite, and a pm response. so any more people want to sign up? and waffle=jim please dont try it, i hate it when people jack my idea


----------



## brunson (Aug 15, 2009)

skarian said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > I will also help with signing people up  (so pm me your email address)
> ...


Why do you care? Do you get points when your referrals do something?


----------



## Rikane (Aug 15, 2009)

I knew you were just looking for referrals to get into that VIP section of the site. If you really wanted to help people make money, you wouldn't care at all. "The more the merrier", I guess not.


----------



## skarian (Aug 15, 2009)

fine waffle=jim do as you please, but let it be known that it was my idea


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 15, 2009)

I log in and get sent to an error page, anyone else?


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 15, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> I log in and get sent to an error page, anyone else?



No, works fine for me.

Try this: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## iamwilliam (Aug 15, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Kolraz said:
> 
> 
> > I log in and get sent to an error page, anyone else?
> ...



thats wierd...
it works fine for me too
woah thats a cool site vulosity


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes it's all skarian idea. I'm not trying to steal it!

Support skarian! PM him instead!

but you want me to do it I'll still be glad to help out.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 15, 2009)

iamwilliam said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Kolraz said:
> ...



ya everytime i lof in it says the site is down for technical problems, its been that way for a day, i've given up on the whole idea


----------



## skarian (Aug 15, 2009)

try it now bwatkins, they were just changing servers and this is just the BETA version


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 15, 2009)

nope still no luck, this is what it says _The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding._


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 15, 2009)

skarian said:


> try it now bwatkins, they were just changing servers and this is just the BETA version



Please note that I told people to support you and PM you instead of me
sorry if you're mad at me or something


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 15, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> skarian said:
> 
> 
> > try it now bwatkins, they were just changing servers and this is just the BETA version
> ...



very commendable.


----------



## leeho (Aug 16, 2009)

Just sent a PM. x] This looks good.


----------



## skarian (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks waffle=ijm your a good friend, ps love yur roux tut, but im still sticking wth fridrich


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 16, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> nope still no luck, this is what it says _The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding._



Exactly the same for me when I log in. I've never actually been past the log in page on this site.


----------



## skarian (Aug 16, 2009)

i log in fine try now, also to any who did not receive their invite by now please notify me through a pm, also include your email


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

skarian said:


> i log in fine try now, also to any who did not receive their invite by now please notify me through a pm, also include your email



Hey, i think you invited me earlier its, [email protected] is my email, maybe thats my problem?


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

hey it finally just worked, thanks for checking though.


----------



## skarian (Aug 16, 2009)

glad to hear bwatkins!!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

im still lost on how to get to the dailieys and the games etc.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 17, 2009)

You have to be invited. Follow the link on e-mail. Sign up. Then you get directed to the beginning game. After that you go to "Dailies" at the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

i went to the beginning game etc.

when i click on the dailies button i get this screen.






http://tinypic.com/r/if75up/3


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 17, 2009)

Scroll down.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

wtf it didnt let me i saw the scroll bar but it didnt do anything... stupid IE.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 17, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> wtf it didnt let me i saw the scroll bar but it didnt do anything... stupid IE.



Hahaha.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

so you can only get points by logging in posting on the dailies and inviting ppls to join?


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, until they add new features, that's it.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 17, 2009)

Umm, I logged in and posted on a few dailies, but it still says 0 ptz. Any ideas why?


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 17, 2009)

You only get PTZ for dailies on the day they were posted.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Umm, I logged in and posted on a few dailies, but it still says 0 ptz. Any ideas why?



the dailies only apply to the date. so if you did one before today it doesn't count.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 17, 2009)

I did the daily for today, but it still says 0 PTZ.


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

not sure man, maybe a bug , try tommorrow


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 17, 2009)

This website has been nothing but problems for me, i was just curious when i signed up. I don't get it, I'll just stick with my normal job...good luck to you guys though


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

really, well you have to understand it is in beta form, also try switching browsers, firefox works best for me.

i have been very successful with this site, could everyone post their ptz so we can compare, i have 204 PTZ... Im going for an ipod nano


----------



## elcarc (Aug 17, 2009)

has anybody ever stoped to think it might be a hoax. dont start flamin, im just expressing a theory


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 17, 2009)

skarian said:


> really, well you have to understand it is in beta form, also try switching browsers, firefox works best for me.
> 
> i have been very successful with this site, could everyone post their ptz so we can compare, i have 204 PTZ... Im going for an ipod nano



It's nice your inviting people through teh forum here...i just think a lot of people don't wanna bug everyone they know to get more PTZ, but good luck on your Nano


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you,


----------



## Edmund (Aug 17, 2009)

elcarc said:


> has anybody ever stoped to think it might be a hoax. dont start flamin, im just expressing a theory



I did.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > has anybody ever stoped to think it might be a hoax. dont start flamin, im just expressing a theory
> ...



I'm think most of us would...but based on the information they asked each user to provide, it seems hard to be seriously impacted, thus i think lots of people will at least give it a try


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

its not a hoax

its an opportunity!!!

Wow that sounded gay :fp


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 17, 2009)

skarian said:


> its not a hoax
> 
> its an opportunity!!!
> 
> Wow that sounded gay :fp



that made me lol...in a good way


----------



## elcarc (Aug 17, 2009)

bah, i dont really trust any kind of money that i dont work for. unless someones physically handing me the money. but then again i am only 13


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 17, 2009)

elcarc said:


> bah, i dont really trust any kind of money that i dont work for. unless someones physically handing me the money. but then again i am only 13



dont doubt yourself because of your age...that's a very very good point, its definitely the way i feel too! Im trying to figure out what the catch is here...


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

yah it is very difficult to get money at my age, online crap is the only way


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 17, 2009)

ya...very true...i havent gone a day without a job since i was 16, so in that respect im lucky (and worn out), so if it's all you can do...you might as well try!!


----------



## elcarc (Aug 17, 2009)

my ONLY way of geting money is hard labor, so i guess im building a good work ethic or something, ask my dad lol. but football season is really cutting into everything so...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally managed to get on today. The site seems to work as everyone said, however most of the features aren't even released yet. I guess we'll have to wait and see if the prizes are legit.


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

well i have posted many times it is a BETA the full site will be released in october or something, i know in the fall


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeh I know =) Thanks


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

cool


----------



## sru (Aug 17, 2009)

*i can make invites too, please send me your email for invite*


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

uhhhhh... here we go again...Idea stealers


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

NO PM ME EVERYONE OR ELSE I WILL NUKE YOUR TOWN

ok seriously guys howzabout we stop jacking peoples ideas like this i mean really. 

Skar was the person smart enough to post a thread, everyone else knows that and are not going to send you a pm for an invite go find anothe forum to get invites


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you, jms_gears1

Skar....I like that name everyone call me skar


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 17, 2009)

skarian said:


> thank you, jms_gears1
> 
> Skar....I like that name everyone call me skar



ha ha i have no idea who you are...but from now on Skar it is


----------



## skarian (Aug 17, 2009)

well you probably dont know who i am not that good at cubes yet but i am 25 sec 3x3 cuber

-Skar


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 24, 2009)

Send me your E-mails, I have over 790 points .


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Send me your E-mails, I have over 790 points .



ill send you my email if youll buy me an ipod touch


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 24, 2009)

skarian i just sent you my email


----------



## Logan (Aug 24, 2009)

how paul???


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

He used hacks.


----------



## Logan (Aug 24, 2009)

He would.


----------



## skarian (Aug 24, 2009)

Hacks? Ive only made 300, buying ipod when back in stock


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> He would.


No the website glitched, Logan. Am I that big of a dirtbag?


----------



## skarian (Aug 24, 2009)

oh, so you got my invite paul, now you want to steal my idea?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

intarwebz fight; round 1.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey skarian i sent you my email am i gonna get invited


----------



## skarian (Aug 24, 2009)

yes of course give atleast 12-24 hours to receive it


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 24, 2009)

alright thanks


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 24, 2009)

skar imma steal your idea >

SEND ME YOUR INTERWEBZ ELECTRONICAL MAIL ADRESS


----------



## skarian (Aug 24, 2009)

uhhh....


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, can someone send me an invite? 
sorry if this thread is too old...


----------



## skarian (Sep 11, 2009)

i will, no problem just send a pm with your email


----------



## Shadow storm (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, pmed you.
Thanks skarian!


----------



## CuberDude (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, I've pm'd you. Please invite me, thanks.


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Sep 11, 2009)

Can anyone invite me plz
my email is [email protected]


----------



## elcarc (Sep 11, 2009)

is it alright if someone sends me an invite


----------



## jambob28 (Sep 11, 2009)

Can someone send me an invite plzzzzzzzzz???


----------



## skarian (Sep 11, 2009)

i will invite anyone who sends me a private message with their email


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 11, 2009)

skarian said:


> i will invite anyone who sends me a private message with their email



hmmm.
I wonder how many years of VIP status you've got, eh?


----------



## Logan (Sep 12, 2009)

I made it to VIP status (Z-lister) and they sent me a t-shirt! 


FRONT:





Not my pics ^v found them on google.
BACK:


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 12, 2009)

Could I have an invite?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 12, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Could I have an invite?





Sure.....just PM me your email and I'll send you an Invite.


----------



## Logan (Sep 12, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > Could I have an invite?
> ...



:sigh:


----------



## skarian (Sep 12, 2009)

yah, congratz logan, also all members lockerz members can redeem items on the 15th

PS SUBZERO stop please


----------



## Logan (Sep 12, 2009)

skarian said:


> yah, congratz logan, *also all members lockerz members can redeem items on the 25th
> *
> PS SUBZERO stop please




* It's Sep. 15th


----------



## skarian (Sep 12, 2009)

woops , typo, will edit, thanks for posting that


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 12, 2009)

Logan said:


> skarian said:
> 
> 
> > yah, congratz logan, *also all members lockerz members can redeem items on the 25th
> ...



Oh...I am soooo sorry......i must have broken a rule.... I must've forgot your not suposed to invite people if they ask nicely.


----------



## skarian (Sep 12, 2009)

they can request one by me like everyone else


----------

